# Mouse breeding rack



## Mujician (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm interested in getting a relatively small rack for holding around 10 breeder boxes. Could anyone give me info on how much something like this would cost?


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

You could just use a shelf... I have one with wheels that would hold 12 if I didn't have bigger cages on it as well.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

There are plans online, or else quite a few reptile companies breed them. Unfortunately, the built ones are quite expensive ($150-400), so instead I use tanks and shelving.


----------

